# Halton June 3D Date Change



## shootthewhatnow (Jan 29, 2008)

I'm going to get punched...

Women's prerogative?

3... 2... 1... :set1_punch:


----------



## x-quizit (Mar 8, 2011)

LOL ... Not a member there, so no say from me. Just a messenger for the hubby.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Noted down thanks, I will be there


----------



## x-quizit (Mar 8, 2011)

ttt


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

And you guys have an RU class


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

K50????:mg:


----------



## joshwebb (Feb 23, 2011)

Bump!!! 

New targets arrived!!! 

There will be 20 new targets at the shoot

I will be offering all classes, including the bigjon-trad-wanna-be class!!

Hope to see everyone there!!


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

joshwebb said:


> Bump!!!
> 
> New targets arrived!!!
> 
> ...


Crap, I just went out and bought a compound too, I am putting squirrel fur on the riser and going to wear a camo mankini when I shoot it, so I reckon it's good for trad class


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

ukey:

LOL!!!


----------



## joshwebb (Feb 23, 2011)

NOTICE!!!

There was an omission in my previous post,
THERE WILL BE NO MANKINI CLASS!!!!!


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

I'm not feeling the love, I think you guys are picking on me


----------



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

Looking forward to the shoot Josh. Halton has always put on great shoots and the new targets will only make it better.:thumbs_up


----------



## G Skinner (Jan 23, 2012)

EXTREME ? Goose and Buck ?
Glen


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

The nmankini goes for you to Josh!! I've seen it!! It aint pretty!!!


----------



## joshwebb (Feb 23, 2011)

Ok, due to popular demand, mankinis will be allowed!!ukey:

Very reluctantly!!!!!


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

Spinner has to where his!LOL!!!


----------



## G Skinner (Jan 23, 2012)

NO WAY !!!!!!!!! I AIN'T WEARING NOTHING ! ah let me re... forget it !
Glen


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

G Skinner said:


> NO WAY !!!!!!!!! I AIN'T WEARING NOTHING ! ah let me re... forget it !
> Glen



YES PLEASE!! Let's forget it!!


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

joshwebb said:


> Ok, due to popular demand, mankinis will be allowed!!ukey:
> 
> Very reluctantly!!!!!


Is that UnAided mankinis or Traditional mankinis, because I intend having my 12" Doinker with me


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

Bigjono said:


> Is that UnAided mankinis or Traditional mankinis, because I intend having my 12" Doinker with me


12 inch right.......LOL


----------



## x-quizit (Mar 8, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Bump for a good shoot


----------



## rockin_johny (Oct 9, 2004)

Hey Jono, the 3D is listed as an 'Extreme' shoot? What exactly is that?


----------



## joshwebb (Feb 23, 2011)

I guess the "extreme" thing nerds some clarification! This shoot is an excuse to have a couple silly shots! Really nothing more!! 
It is a full 40 targets setup and can be used as a great last minute practice round for the oaa champs!
There are a couple shots that arrows could be broken! But they are not mandatory shots!! 
There are not hidden rocks or anything stupid! 
The only trickery is in the distance to the targets and those will all be legal distances!!

On a side note, there will NOT be a mankini class! Sorry Jon! 

Also, the course is a little soft, but not nearly as wet as the spring shoot was!! Hiking shoes will be adequate footwear! .... unless mother nature decides to change that for me!

Hope to see everyone there!!


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Is that legal distance for all classes, excluding Mankini Unaided?


----------



## x-quizit (Mar 8, 2011)

With the rain that we are supposed to get today, I think bringing a pair of rubber boots just in case may be a good idea. The course was soft in areas last week, so this weather could make it a little more interesting.


----------



## BowMagician (Apr 10, 2011)

What is the start time?? Random or Shot-gun start??
We will be in the area for the weekend so are bringing our bows along and hope to take in the shoot.
Bowmagician


----------



## x-quizit (Mar 8, 2011)

10:00am Shotgun start.


----------



## joshwebb (Feb 23, 2011)

Looks like Perfect day for a shoot! 

Some shallow puddles around but the course looks good!!


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Wish I could have made it down for the shoot!

Hope it goes well.


----------



## G Skinner (Jan 23, 2012)

AS USUAL YOU GUYS PUT ON AN OUTSTANDING SHOOT ! I had a blast !
Glen


----------



## joshwebb (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks to everyone who came out!! 
I got lots of great feedback!! 
Couldn't have asked for much better a day!!


----------



## wanemann (Oct 7, 2010)

yes, great day enjoyed the club, thanks for all your hard work on putting it together josh and helpers, and aaahhh....if you happen to be behind the apple and find an acc with yellow fletches bring it with you to York, thanks. 

wayne


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Great course Josh thanks. Had plenty of time to stand and chat to a few people too. I shot like crap but still had fun


----------



## oktalotl (May 21, 2012)

Guys, thanks a lot for this great shoot! Really clever developed and well designed course, targets were the best as well. 
P.S. I'll kill the iron buck next year.


----------



## peregrine82 (Aug 25, 2007)

Thanks to Josh and Daniella for a wonderful day. Targets were not easy and really made you think judging distance. Great practise for the Provincials next week end. Sure heard a lot of giggles from Josh as arrows were smashing off the iron

goose and buck.


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

Great time. Great shoot. Great day. 3 for 3. Nailed the apple. Missed all the steal. Awesome lunch and had a blast! What more can I say? Thanks guys


----------

